# Megalo Horn Install Log



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

Ok, I thought I should start my own thread instead of hijacking Coke's. This will just a be a progress thread for me. Here is some pics from yesterday and a little testing video.

ID CD1 Pro w/ mini lenses

car is a 2000 Honda accord LX sedan































BigRed said:


> Mount the horns on top of the dash and get the image at the rear view mirror level


oh you mean like this: i did this for testing purposes today





















I plan to at least get started today in installing them.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

This needs to be in this thread IMO:




slvrtsunami said:


> MMM....CD-1 Pro's... Nice, very nice. *I was wondering is the flange extending from the horn was mostly for mounting or it affected the dispersion.* I have the CD2 comp. minihorns. Going to go a few shops to see about labor and install. As I mentioned earlier, I am screwed as far as doing the install myself.


nope. you can cut them as much as you want as long as it doesnt cut into the throat.

Here is a clip from ID on Horns:


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

Passenger side is mounted, was a piece of cake on that side. Currently I am trying to mount driver side, but its not as easy, there is nothing to mount to, so it will have to float a bit  and HD only had the plastic plumbers strap so its too flexible.

here are pics of passenger and a small demo video.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

What EQ are you gonna use to tame them down?


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

chad said:


> What EQ are you gonna use to tame them down?


for now my 7band peq on the clipse cd7000, until i find a dcx730 for a good price.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Megalomaniac said:


> for now my 7band peq on the clipse cd7000, until i find a dcx730 for a good price.


If the sound of the video is even 10% accurate it sounds like you'r-a-gonna need it


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

chad said:


> If the sound of the video is even 10% accurate it sounds like you'r-a-gonna need it


lol. na, i just threw a ton of power in that video to them horns, I was proving a point on another forum, that horns are efficient and dont need as much power as you would on reg tweeters.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

You can still hear 'em ringing.


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

fyi on the DCX-730. I haven't touched mine in a while since its tucked in my center console. I pulled it out the other day and now there are only about 2 horizontal lines that still work on the display. Good luck finding one that doesn't have display issues.


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

What's the deal with DCX-730's? It seems that they all have broken buttons and displays. Does PPI refuse to support them at all? Or to release the software?


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

As far as PPI is concerned, the units don't exist. They were never sold by them with warranties. My guess is that an order was placed with the manufacturer and they didn't pass quality inspections so they were dumped on the gray internet market.

So if you are looking for one, I'd strongly urge you to consider the RF360 or one of Alpine's offerings instead.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

chuyler1 said:


> As far as PPI is concerned, the units don't exist. They were never sold by them with warranties. My guess is that an order was placed with the manufacturer and they didn't pass quality inspections so they were dumped on the gray internet market.
> 
> *So if you are looking for one, I'd strongly urge you to consider the RF360 or one of Alpine's offerings instead*.


I'll consider that. I wanted a 360.2 but I heard too many issues with BT failing, I wish they would have a backup way to hook it up to your computer like a USB port or even a serial port :shrugs:


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

At least when it fails, you have a warranty.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Mir... Why not a Behringer? After entering the Horn arena I'd trust a pro device more than a car oriented one.... ***























***= because I have used them and only SEEn the car audio ones in acton without touchig them, I REALLY like the ability to get down and dirty.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

i gave up for today I got them mounted, start trouble shooting to tomorrow: here more pics


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

chad said:


> Mir... Why not a Behringer? After entering the Horn arena I'd trust a pro device more than a car oriented one.... ***
> 
> ***= because I have used them and only SEEn the car audio ones in acton without touchig them, I REALLY like the ability to get down and dirty.


I hear nightmare stories about behringer? what exactly are we talkin about? just the compression drivers? or processing? bodies? 


im confused now


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Processing DCX to be exact...

Some of their old sutff is teh suxors but they got their **** together for the newer entries


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

chad said:


> Processing DCX to be exact...
> 
> Some of their old sutff is teh suxors but they got their **** together for the newer entries


hmm you are just going to have to throw some links up for me 

i really just need a fancy eq. t/a and xover can be done on my deck...


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Megalomaniac said:


> hmm you are just going to have to throw some links up for me
> 
> i really just need a fancy eq. t/a and xover can be done on my deck...


You aint gonna tame horns with deck processing, you have stepped into a new ring. Besides the DCX does it on a laptop, (not OSX yet) and it's easy and powerful enough to get right in and ginsu out the ratties in the horns.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

is it this?











why would I have a rack in my car?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Megalomaniac said:


> is it this?


Yes




Megalomaniac said:


> why would I have a rack in my car?


Because you wanna be a stud. Ask MarkZ about having a rack in the car 

There are other ways to mount it, use yer noggin


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

hmm i see this thread on mp3car, but it points back to this site(diyma) 

http://www.mp3car.com/vbulletin/high-end-solutions/108416-behringer-dcx2496-dc-power-supply.html


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

chad said:


> You aint gonna tame horns with deck processing, you have stepped into a new ring. Besides the DCX does it on a laptop, (not OSX yet) and it's easy and powerful enough to get right in and ginsu out the ratties in the horns.



that's not true! i have a pair of Ultra full body horns ran off a Q700.2, 2 pairs of x65s ran off a 700.2 and a pair of IDQ12v3d4s off a Q1200.1 and the only processing i'm using is the eq and xover in my cd7100.


----------



## TEGBOY (May 4, 2008)

Looking great. Trust me the hassles you will have during installation and tuning, will be worth it when you hear them fully tuned!!

The only few things I can offer, when I did my Integra I first had them mounted similar to your, then I cut the plastic sides off down to the throats to allow me to move them right to outersides of the dash, this helped increase my width of soundstage.

Also, one very interesting tip, sit in your drivers seat, take a measurement from your left ear straight down to the underdash, this is where Image Dynamics suggest you mount the horn from. 

Have a good look at this video, it was done by Image Dynamics guru Matt http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PwSxCPQgDE8


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Horsemanwill said:


> that's not true! i have a pair of Ultra full body horns ran off [snip] the eq and xover in my cd7100.



MMMmmm Kay

Toss up a vid, we should have a digi camera tune-off


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

TEGBOY said:


> Looking great. Trust me the hassles you will have during installation and tuning, will be worth it when you hear them fully tuned!!
> 
> The only few things I can offer, when I did my Integra I first had them mounted similar to your, then I cut the plastic sides off down to the throats to allow me to move them right to outersides of the dash, this helped increase my width of soundstage.
> 
> ...


I already posted that


----------



## TEGBOY (May 4, 2008)

LOL! I missed that. Sorry


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

my digi cam don't have sound lol.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Horsemanwill said:


> my digi cam don't have sound lol.


But admit it, it does sound like fun 

We should invent a new internet sound quality judging, DCSQ, make photobucket "sing" :blush:


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

just think your gonna have car audio enthusists everywhere start buying recording gear so that they can record their car and show how good it sounds lol


----------



## ClinesSelect (Apr 16, 2006)

Horsemanwill said:


> that's not true! i have a pair of Ultra full body horns ran off a Q700.2, 2 pairs of x65s ran off a 700.2 and a pair of IDQ12v3d4s off a Q1200.1 and the only processing i'm using is the eq and xover in my cd7100.


x2

I am using my 9887 for processing on my horns and I have a fully functioning DCX-730 and five Zapco DC Ref amps sitting in the garage that I could use. I had the DCX installed and was using it but decided I wanted to try it just off the deck.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Horsemanwill said:


> just think your gonna have car audio enthusists everywhere start buying recording gear so that they can record their car and show how good it sounds lol


Stock Digi camera mic only to keep it fair, NOT a vid camera, a Digi Camera. Critique as you want, but pretend everyone is drinking beer and sitting on a sofa together


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

so i took another video earlier. i point out where it sounds like its coming from. it seem my driver side is having some issues, its not as loud, i think its the speaker wires or my rcas came loose slightly when i took the dash apart







my deck does not have a fader or balance in 3way mode


----------



## southwest713 (Sep 23, 2006)

so how much power are you giving them?

(and where in tx are you?)


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

Dallas area, I will probably end up giving single digit power to it


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

I dont know why everyone is so scared of horns. I dont feel there is harder about them than about any other fab work. I mean I have seen 8's in doors, 3 way setups with kicks. that is the norm in this hobby. Think about it, there is nothing harder about horns than any of those options, heck easier in most cases. Meg sounds like you have a power difference from side to side, there isnt any reason one should really be louder than the other. Keep up the posting and once you have them dialed in get ready for pure heaven!


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

atsaubrey said:


> I dont know why everyone is so scared of horns. I dont feel there is harder about them than about any other fab work. I mean I have seen 8's in doors, 3 way setups with kicks. that is the norm in this hobby. Think about it, there is nothing harder about horns than any of those options, heck easier in most cases. Meg sounds like you have a power difference from side to side, there isnt any reason one should really be louder than the other. Keep up the posting and once you have them dialed in get ready for pure heaven!


james was telling me yours is heaven. you have photos of your install?


im free tomarrow so i plan to trouble shoot. im almost certain its the rca that came loose from takin dash apart.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

Finished the RCAs today. 13'. Its funny how a whole 100' of spool almost is disappeared now. I used 78' of wire out of my spool.Used a lot of terminals too...half of those are gone now, i made some cables for some other guy too. I ran out of black heatshrink so i had to cut into my red stash



























I'm hoping my whine is gone now.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

I'm going to get to hear these...you guys jealous?


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Nice looking RCA's Mir; top notch!


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

Ok it turns out played with deck and t/a yesterday and that stupid dpad on the cd7000 made me accidentally push it* -6db* on left side when i was adjusting t/a! dam that deck design!!!!!


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

ok i had the rcas installed for 5 min, i tested in car, 2 channels kept shorting dead, i fixed them now so i am goin to re run it in a min. for the short time in i heard no whine...!


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

Looks good.

what sub are you running now?


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

still the Mag v3 dif dustcap though


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

how is the stage now?


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

still terrible. i dont see how its conceivable it will sound above the dash line. im very disappointed at the moment. spent a few hours trying to tune. i played with phase, ta and even EQ im going no where  makes me want to use my tweeters again


----------



## mobeious (Jan 26, 2007)

it takes time to tune horns .. but once u get it ull love it take to req and he may be able to give u some pointers.. or just call eric at image


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

mobeious said:


> it takes time to tune horns .. but once u get it ull love it take to req and he may be able to give u some pointers.. or just call eric at image


Req is a cheater!



I have gotten some tips from Eric Stevens already. but im at a loss  this makes me frustrated. im impatient at this, and im usually not this impatient


----------



## ClinesSelect (Apr 16, 2006)

Are you following the tuning instructions from ID to the letter (with the exception of the EQ of course since you are using the deck)? If you have never tuned horns before, it is a great starting point.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

I will try this tomarrow

before using the TA to bring up height reverse polarity/phase of both horns together to see if it raises the stage.

So in this order
- put one side out of phase Horn and midbass driver
- listen and try reversing both horns polarity phase to lift sound stage
- balance left
- t/a left mid only until it lifts up as high as possible then mirror that setting to other side
- then balance center
- t/a left horn and mid together until it shifts center no more than .5 millisecond
- EQ left and right separately as the lower midrange / upper mid bass area 160 to 400 hz range can really lower our stage height. If you dont have an RTA try these settings 125 - 3dB 160 -9dB 200 -6dB 250 -6dB 320 -3dB and see if it is better tonally and stage height wise.

To smooth the top end adjust as follows 2000 -3dB 2500 -6 dB 3000 -6dB 4000 -3dB


----------



## chijioke penny (Mar 22, 2007)

good luck dude....can't wait to hear it


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

:slitswrist: this is hard


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

I'd really go back and pay attention to that ID video where Matt is discussing horn placement and distance.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

bassfromspace said:


> I'd really go back and pay attention to that ID video where Matt is discussing horn placement and distance.


i done all that, but it seems i need to over come psychoacoustics first  im a nob


----------



## ClinesSelect (Apr 16, 2006)

Megalomaniac said:


> I will try this tomarrow
> 
> before using the TA to bring up height reverse polarity/phase of both horns together to see if it raises the stage.
> 
> ...


That will fix the issue and then it is just minor tweaking from there to suit your needs.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

ClinesSelect said:


> That will fix the issue and then it is just minor tweaking from there to suit your needs.


you and i wont know til i try it


----------



## ClinesSelect (Apr 16, 2006)

Have some faith. You will get it dialed in, it just takes more work than the usual tuning procedures. 

It is worth it in the end.


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

He is absolutely right....When the HLCD first hit the scene, alot of people were intimidated by them, but all the cars that were tuned right, sounded awesome. Of course, back then didn't really have much as far as time alignment, unless your were using a Rane or USD X-over (same thing). Actually, I still have mine! its a little scratched, but it works. Too bad my system design does not accomodate it. 

Keeping my eyes on this thread. 




ClinesSelect said:


> Have some faith. You will get it dialed in, it just takes more work than the usual tuning procedures.
> 
> It is worth it in the end.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Come to NC, I'll get them dialed in for you.

Anyway you can get them further to the outsides of the car? Looks pretty narrow on both sides. My horns are literally touching the grills on the door panels.

You need to get the levels matched first. Then play with phasing. Then TA and then EQ. All of your basic tuning needs to be first done without any EQing.

You should have a stable image with level matching and phasing.

Put a couple of towels on the top of the dash too...that will help raise the image. Then get a dash mat.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

thehatedguy said:


> Come to NC, I'll get them dialed in for you.
> 
> Anyway you can get them further to the outsides of the car? Looks pretty narrow on both sides. My horns are literally touching the grills on the door panels.
> 
> ...



the passenger side is furthest right it can get, the motor is touching side wall of car, I had to eliminate the kick panel to do so. the driver side I could scoot them over some but it would cover up that odbII plug thingy and hood release. I guess I could trim the horn some more I could get it over some more. Its a challenge.

i noticed when i was listening some of the sound energy was going up behind my dash right where it meets center console, and the sound comes through that little pocket under my radio. I need to seal some of it off. idk i just woke up, im freshening up a bit, and will go outside and play some more today.


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

In Matt's Vblog, at around 1:19 he says something about the angling of the horn throat's as to provinding information across the car. I think that is something that is not usually taken into consideration. Hope it helps. Then again, you have already seen the video millions of times.


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

Do have any pics of the drivers side install?


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

Can't wait to see how this develops. More kick tests!


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

You don't want to aim the horns up at your head. They will beam really badly and cause a drop in stage height.

Also, it is very important to have the horn body physically touching the bottom of the dash. If it is not touching, then the horns are not being properly coupled to the dash and therefor not properly coupled to the air load inside the car. This will cause a decrease in stage height and response on the bottom end of things.

I usually make a cardboard filler panel covered in carpet to fill any gaps between the horn and the bottom of the dash.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

thehatedguy said:


> You don't want to aim the horns up at your head. They will beam really badly and cause a drop in stage height.


LOL, I really did..... and you know why


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> Can't wait to see how this develops. More kick tests!


you will be disappointed, i hooked my tweeters up again


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

Megalomaniac said:


> you will be disappointed, i hooked my tweeters up again


How about a video of you kicking them


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Megalomaniac said:


> you will be disappointed, i hooked my tweeters up again


You're ditching the horns?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

He doesn't give up that easy, I imagine he's forming another plan of attack


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

I hope so...his post caught me by surprise!

I bet he's out there working on it right now....


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

Megalomaniac said:


> you will be disappointed, i hooked my tweeters up again


Please don't give up!!  Stick with it! PLease!!!!


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

eric stevens steps didnt work for me  it turns out my seating position, since i am short, is far too close to the dash and my steering wheel is lowered so a lot of sound gets blocked and doesnt disperse nicely  if i scoot my seat back, sound does come up a bit but still not enough. I did hook my tweeters back up for now, and it seems nothing can replace that kinda of sound where presence of sound is above dash


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

Megalomaniac said:


> eric stevens steps didnt work for me  it turns out my seating position, since i am short, is far too close to the dash and my steering wheel is lowered so a lot of sound gets blocked and doesnt disperse nicely  if i scoot my seat back, sound does come up a bit but still not enough. I did hook my tweeters back up for now, and it seems nothing can replace that kinda of sound where presence of sound is above dash


bummer, sorry it did not work for you. If I may ask, how tall are you? how far away from the steering wheel do you sit?

I wonder if Im going to have similar issues with my M5?


----------



## ClinesSelect (Apr 16, 2006)

I wish you lived closer as I would certainly like to help you with the tuning before you abandon the horns.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

ClinesSelect said:


> I wish you lived closer as I would certainly like to help you with the tuning before you abandon the horns.


X2, there are tricks you can play to fake the image up a bit, you need some good EQ...... Can you nab a couple 1/3 octave ones from work? Have a couple killer parametrics?


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

I will leave the horns installed, but i am using my tweeters, I will play some more tomorrow, but i am marketing for a fancy eq now. 

but i hate the fact that i have to tune soo much to achieve good sound/height from this, when i just dropped my tweeters in and eqd for only like 30min and im good to go off a 5band peq!


also i discovered something else, the mag doesnt sound that great at the power I give it on normal, it needs about 5-600 watts for it to sound really good at minimum, but at that power level its too loud for me. So i think I might buy a new sub too. i got my eyes on that ID Q v3 d2. even on full tilt on my amp the sub can handle it but on normal listening it can play great? 65-600watts its is rating.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

At one point, i also thought it was impossible to get my stage above the dash. But after the dash-mat, and E Steven's technique, I can now have the stage almost as high as the rearview mirror. 

Don't be afraid to T-corr up to 2ms if you have to.


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

Megalomaniac said:


> eric stevens steps didnt work for me  it turns out my seating position, since i am short, is far too close to the dash and my steering wheel is lowered so a lot of sound gets blocked and doesnt disperse nicely  if i scoot my seat back, sound does come up a bit but still not enough. I did hook my tweeters back up for now, and it seems nothing can replace that kinda of sound where presence of sound is above dash



Call me and I promise to get it up on top of the dash without the tweeters. Some vehicles are bing bang boom done! Others take some testing etc. but my experience will save you a lot of time and frustration.

866-933-1414

Tweeters will not get the music up on the dash because the bulk of ALL music is 100 to 3000 Hz and the tweeters are 3000 and up. If you have a low stage it is because of system set up whether using HLCD or regular components this is a simple and hard truth that I accept the challenge of proving but you have to bring me the car I cant type fast enough or have enough time to go over all the details. Then you can come back here and tell everyone what was done.

Eric

Image Dynamics


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

just got off phone with Mr.Stevens, I will try all the steps he gave to me tomorrow. 


~mir~


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

You have to love the internet. Its amazing just how quickly things can happen. I hope his pointers will make the difference necessary.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

if u decide to go to cali pick me up on the way lol


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

Eric Stevens said:


> Call me and I promise to get it up on top of the dash without the tweeters. Some vehicles are bing bang boom done! Others take some testing etc. but my experience will save you a lot of time and frustration.
> 
> 866-933-1414
> 
> ...


That's awesome. I have to say, Eric Stevens is one of the most helpful people in this industry. Always willing to help, whether it be the internet, on the phone, or in person. I'm glad I was fortunate enough to have been helped by Mr. Stevens in person. Awesome guy and really knows his stuff.

Also, I love how you tuned Atsaubrey's 300C. I sounded amazing, even though everything wasn't broken in yet.



Mir, Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

OK i played some more. stage is starting to move up gradually. but I am getting a rainbow effect. i popped in IASCA cd and played that track with the 7 drums. it starts from left little bit below sail panel, then moves on up and over then down and down to the other sail



edit: i think an independent EQ should fix that though.


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

Megalomaniac said:


> OK i played some more. stage is starting to move up gradually. but I am getting a rainbow effect. i popped in IASCA cd and played that track with the 7 drums. it starts from left little bit below sail panel, then moves on up and over then down and down to the other sail
> 
> 
> 
> edit: i think an independent EQ should fix that though.


 
Yeah!! progress!! its funny you posted this...I was just looking at 1/3 octave EQ options!!!


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

now is a good time I should update this thread. 

I spent my whole morning tuning with phase and what not. His tips were a night and day difference. I also discovered how much I hate crimped terminals, soldering is the way to go! No matter how tight i crimp them they always come loose...I am referring to the quick disconnects on my speaker wire.(this explains partly why the right side seemed louder. Another reason why the right side feels louder is because of the left side....LOL the dispersion pattern is definitely weird on the horns. I bumped the left side down to -4db or so.

A major turning point today was when I was driving to walmart to get groceries. I discovered if I slide the driver side horn over to the left more(yes its it slides over, remember I was having issues mounting them) I can hear the driver horn much better clearer and lifts my left stage up more and shines! Now if I do mount them that far to the left, it will block the ODB plugin for inspection so thats kinda poo, but I guess its a sacrifice to make once a year to have to uninstall that horn. It started to rain so I called it a day. Tomarrow I will try some more phase stuff, I am not quite satisfied yet as far as height.


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

Cant you just relocate the OBD port? If I recal its not that large or cumbersome? thanks for the post, I think you just allowed me to avoid a possible issue with my upcoming install.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

glad to hear Eric was of help. and i too had to relocate my obd port. i actually tucked mine and bring it out when necessary.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

Horsemanwill said:


> glad to hear Eric was of help. and i too had to relocate my obd port. i actually tucked mine and bring it out when necessary.


i notice you have same deck as me, well close to same. are you crossing at 1.25 or 1.6 @ 24db?


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

I noticed something else. If I sit normal its loud, but if i stick my head right next to horn its not that loud? strange...anyone else experience this? is it just the ringing?


----------



## TEGBOY (May 4, 2008)

Can you tell us what Eric's tips were?

Good to hear you getting some better results.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

TEGBOY said:


> Can you tell us what Eric's tips were?
> 
> Good to hear you getting some better results.


its a lot to type(he wasnt kidding), i will try to type it all out after I tinker some more, I want to make sure all his steps do work!


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

Megalomaniac said:


> i notice you have same deck as me, well close to same. are you crossing at 1.25 or 1.6 @ 24db?


1.25 @24 is what ihave it crossed at.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

Bah, Left side staging issues now. Notice in Video at the beginning I am pointing in the SAME spot 3 times.
















if you are wondering why there is a blanket, that is my prototype dash mat


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

I had no idea you were into Drum and Bass.
Keep up the effort, your almost there!

Can you show a closeup of the drivers side install?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

You really need to try to get the horns mounted as symmetrically as possible...as far under the dash as possible...flat to the floor...and as wide as possible.

Looking at the pictures, your horns are mounted pretty asymmetric.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

thehatedguy said:


> You really need to try to get the horns mounted as symmetrically as possible...as far under the dash as possible...flat to the floor...and as wide as possible.
> 
> Looking at the pictures, your horns are mounted pretty asymmetric.


2 things, I mentioned before too. one on passenger side I cannot push it further back the Blower is in the way, i can however push it back but it wont be all the way to far right anymore.

second, on driver side I am going to try to mount them further to the side, I have already relocated the OBD plug today. however I absolutely cannot lower it at the moment. There will be NO way I could drive then if I did that.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

If you brought the driver's side foward and over and dropped it down some, you should have plenty of room for your feet.

It shouldn't be much trouble to get the driver's side further over. And once it is over, it would pretty much clear the brake pedal...especially if you trimmed the flange all the way down to the horn and attached you brackets to the back side of the flair. Drill a hole in the side and use a smooth head screw...or countersink a screw in it.

That's how I did the minis on the driver's side when I had them in my car. I had the old, big CD2 motors too.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

i'll try it


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

*For Sale*: Image Dynamics CD1 Pro with cut mini lenses $300 shipped OBO


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

bummer, sorry they didn't work out for you.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

Post e stevens steps/procedures...


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

James Bang said:


> Post e stevens steps/procedures...


I will, trying put it on paper now. All his procedures DO indeed work. I got my right side to sound awesome, its the left side I am having problems. I would need to bring that horn down further and over to the left more and its a difficult task and VERY obtrusive for me to drive. passenger side was a breeze.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

Horsemanwill said:


> 1.25 @24 is what ihave it crossed at.


i lied went through my settings today it's 1khz not 1.25.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

Megalomaniac said:


> I will, trying put it on paper now. All his procedures DO indeed work. I got my right side to sound awesome, its the left side I am having problems. I would need to bring that horn down further and over to the left more and its a difficult task and VERY obtrusive for me to drive. passenger side was a breeze.



that's wat makes it fun  sucks that we coudln't get you tuned right.

megalo i'm almost certain that if we found a way to move that driver side over more you'd still have room for ur brake foot and we could solve ur issue.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

motor hits all my wires and nothing sits flush at all. and i would need to lower it a bit jsut too keep it symmetrical


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

Aw bummer, I was hoping you could get it worked out an show the fix, I had all the same problems you did with my mini horns.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

Megalomaniac said:


> motor hits all my wires and nothing sits flush at all. and i would need to lower it a bit jsut too keep it symmetrical


the symmetrical part doesn't have to be exact. you can be off by 1" , 2" max. mine are off by 1.5" and it still sounds aweseome.


----------



## TEGBOY (May 4, 2008)

I still say stick with it. Trust me, I have a RHD Integra and have CD2's in there, its much harder with RHD, I had to relocate the fuse box, and move a tonne of cabling and junction boxes. I also, had to cut my fan blower box down to allow the horn motor and body. It will be tough, but the results will be worth it.

Good luck with it mate.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

trebor said:


> Aw bummer, I was hoping you could get it worked out an show the fix, I had all the same problems you did with my mini horns.


problem was fixed, just interfered with driving


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Well, yeah it needs to be as close as possible. When I built my car, I had the horns within a half inch of each other, and Matt told me they really should be closer together than that. Right now they are within an 1/8" of each other. But I am competiting with the car.

My car I relocated the fuse block on the driver's side. Was really easy to do. That got the horn all the way to the side of the car. The bastard side for me was the passenger's side since the blower motor limited how high I could mount them.

But you do want to have them as close as possible. For every day listening, an inch wouldn't hurt. Two inches, well, I would try to get it better than that.



Horsemanwill said:


> the symmetrical part doesn't have to be exact. you can be off by 1" , 2" max. mine are off by 1.5" and it still sounds aweseome.


----------

